# Little Wildhorse Canyon



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

LOAH's post on Goblin reminded me of Little Wildhorse Canyon, which is about 5 minutes away from the Goblin entrance and is a must see if you're down that way. Here are just a few shots of the narrows to be seen there from my most recent trip:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

sweet pics t.s. Watch out for t-storms.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks Fixed. These are my favorite narrows because you usually don't have to wade very much, and if you do it's rarely more than knee deep. The narrows portion of the trail is about 1.5 miles long or so, and isn't far from the trailhead. Definitely wouldn't want to be up there in a thunderstorm, but since these are short again it's easy to get out of them quickly. Awesome place, don't miss it if you hit Goblin.


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

that is such an awesome canyon!!! i helped take a group of boys through there last year and it is so amazing. loah's post reminded me of it, but i couldn't remember what it was called. thanks threshershark.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

threshershark said:


> Awesome place, don't miss it if you hit Goblin.


I missed it. 

I didn't go too far in to the canyon. I will next time, those are great pics.

Thresher's loosened his slots!


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

Can you imagine what that canyon looks like when a flash flood comes through? Ive seen a few floods but that was the North Fork of the Virgin River and those scare the crap out of me.


----------

